# Where can I get a nice jacket??



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey guys. I just ordered a jacket from oldnavy.com which i'm really upset about, because I wanted it in brown






I really wanted another jacket in addition to that one, because every year I only have one coat and they wear out quicker. Plus I just want another one.
I'm looking for something like this 




But in black. Old Navy only has red. I've been to burlington coat factory, but I'm not even sure if they have something like this. Is there any place online (or a store) that has inexpensive ($100 or under) peacoats in many colors?? Thanks a lot.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you tried Ross, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, The Gap, Target (Online)?


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 14, 2007)

have you tried forever21 or wetseal?..they have nice ones too, similar to that red one you posted, for under $50


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2007)

lol i haven't really tried anywhere. i've looked at old navy, bcf, and thats about it. i don't get out too much because I have to get a ride everywhere, thats why its somewhat easier to shop online.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 14, 2007)

American Eagle usually has rockin pea coats...try Ebay too. I got mine from there


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol i haven't really tried anywhere. i've looked at old navy, bcf, and thats about it. i don't get out too much because I have to get a ride everywhere, thats why its somewhat easier to shop online.

Thanks guys!_

 
Have you tried h&m?  I noticed u live in Jersey (me too :yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine from there last year and its a good quality with nice lining.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 14, 2007)

i just got a coat like the red one you show, in black, from ny and company. it is 109 on sale, but i got 30 bucks off it because of a coupon thing they had going (they ALWAYS have sales and coupons). anyway its really cute, with lining and everything. DEFINITELY check out nyandcompany.com i think thats the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy shopping


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Have you tried h&m? I noticed u live in Jersey (me too :yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine from there last year and its a good quality with nice lining._

 
actually I did. I was just there sunday and they don't have a big selection of coats. i tried on a shorter pea coat and it looked kind of dumb. lol.but thank you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_i just got a coat like the red one you show, in black, from ny and company. it is 109 on sale, but i got 30 bucks off it because of a coupon thing they had going (they ALWAYS have sales and coupons). anyway its really cute, with lining and everything. DEFINITELY check out nyandcompany.com i think thats the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
can u show a picture of the one u got? I'm on the website now and they have some really cute ones!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 15, 2007)

my sister has this nice peacoat from American Eagle.


----------



## user46 (Nov 15, 2007)

american eagle!  i got mine from there recently and i LOVE it. it's over 100 dollars though ... mine was originally 119. but i found a promo code online and it look like 25 dollars off. just google "american eagle promotional codes" and you should find something. HTH


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry I can't load the picture w/the discount code.

http://www.nyandcompany.com/nyco/bro...ryId=cat290002

NY&Company Discount code
RING 8059 for 25% off your purchases *Until Sunday, Nov. 18th
*I don't know if this will be accepted at the store w/o an actual coupon, but maybe it will work on line


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

Gap and Overstock.com! 

shit. Now I want to go shopping. And that coat in red is


----------

